# Mail Pajemploi + .....



## Tatynou1 (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

alors ce matin j'ai reçu un mail de Pajemploi qui dit " votre employeur Mme X n'utilise plus Pajemploi +".

D'après vous ça sent le licenciement ???? 

MERCI et bonne journée 🕸️☃️❄️


----------



## Ladrine 10 (14 Décembre 2022)

Ou l'impayé 😱


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Décembre 2022)

Quel lien entre le licenciement et Pajemploi + ?


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Décembre 2022)

Pour mon salaire de novembre c'est bon j'ai été payé ....


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Décembre 2022)

la PE a depuis le début du contrat du mal à me payer.....

là pour novembre j'ai eu mon salaire le 08 au lieu du 06 ...

elle ne travaille plus ....

et à priori pas contente que je l'ai recadrée pour le sms du dimanche matin ....

donc je pense qu'elle est "fâchée" et qu'elle souhaite me licencier ....??!!??...


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Décembre 2022)

Il vaut mieux ça qu'un impayé et pas de documents de fin de contrat.


----------



## Nounousand02 (14 Décembre 2022)

Tu devrais lui dire que tu a reçu ce mail et pourquoi elle c'est enlever de pajemploi +


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Décembre 2022)

rien n'est fait mais j'ai comme un pressentiment ....🤔


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Décembre 2022)

@Nounousand02 oui j'y ai pensé


----------



## Nounousand02 (14 Décembre 2022)

Moi je pense plutôt à un impayer. Si il y a licenciement pas besoin d enlever pajemploi+ pour cela


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Décembre 2022)

mais parfois il faut savoir "faire l'autruche" et attendre qu'ils crachent le morceau 🫤


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Décembre 2022)

@Nounousand02 pour décembre ???? 

eh ben elle s'y prend à l'avance 😵‍💫😵‍💫


----------



## Nounousand02 (14 Décembre 2022)

Qui dis licenciement , dis grosse somme à sortir du coup pajemploi ne pourra pas prélever le montant à sa charge  pour te payer par la suite mais lui versera la CMG à elle


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Décembre 2022)

@Nounousand02 tu ne me rassures pas vraiment 😨😨😨


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Décembre 2022)

Il n'y a pas de quoi être rassurée malheureusement. La preuve que Pajemploi+ n'est en aucun cas une solution surtout en fin de contrat. Le CMG sera versé sur le compte bancaire du parent employeur sans garantie qu'il vous paie en retour. Tout bénéfice pour lui. Sans parler du crédit d'impôts. 
Mon impayé était en fin de contrat. Si Pajemploi+ avait été activé, il suffisait au PE de le désactiver. Tout simplement. Et à lui les pépettes sur son compte bancaire.


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Décembre 2022)

ololo ouais je crois que je suis dans la me*de ............ pour la 2ème fois 😨😨😨😨


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Décembre 2022)

Disons que je ne vois pas quel est l'intérêt pour eux de désactiver Pajemploi+. A part se mettre le cmg dans la poche ... Revenez nous donner des nouvelles.


----------



## assmatzam (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Alors je serai vous je n'attendrai pas la fin du mois pour lui en parler

Je jouerai franc jeu
En lui disant que je viens de recevoir un mail de pajemploi et que j'aimerai avoir des explications 

Si elle ne travaille plus elle doit avoir des droits assedic 
Mais le versement de ses allocations n'intervient qu'à partir du 2 du mois suivant 
Elle a peut être réalisé quand conservant pajemploi + le prélèvement de votre salaire serait refusé et à anticiper 

Faire l'autruche n'est pas la bonne solution d'après moi


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Décembre 2022)

Elle a jusqu'au 5 pour faire sa déclaration Pajemploi+. Elle peut attendre son versement pôle emploi avant de faire sa déclaration Pajemploi+.
Comme tous les autres mois en fait. Elle semble être sans emploi depuis quelques mois si je lis bien les posts de tatynou1.


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Décembre 2022)

Bon comme je suis bien énervée j'ai fait des calculs ......... ça calme 

Donc ADMETTONS que le préavis commence le V16 et se termine le 30/12.

* mon salaire de décembre (avec préavis effectué et déduction avec CCC de mes congés) : 608.28 € brut

* indemnités de CP acquis non pris : 0€

* indemnités de CP en cours d'acquisition (2.5 x 4 mois (sept oct nov déc) = 10 jours) : 297.50 € 
                           * maintien de salaire : 10 j x 4.20 € Brut x 42.50 h/sem  / 6 jours ouvrables = 297.50 € B
                            * 10% : total des bruts de sept oct nov déc = 2 625.74 € soit 262.57 € B

* indemnités de licenciement (clause sup à la convention : PAS de condition d'ancienneté) : 2 625.74 €x1/80 = 32.82 €

**** solde de tout compte : 608.28 + 297.50 + 32.82 = 938.60 € B  ( + les IE)

C'EST BIEN CA ???? j'ai rien oublié ???


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Décembre 2022)

@Catie6432 elle a arrêté son boulot de vendeuse le mois dernier, là elle me dit qu'elle bosse en intérim mais elle vient toujours l'amener et la chercher .... toujours des explications abracadabrantes sur son travail et ses horaires donc je pense qu'elle me mène en bâteau .....


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Décembre 2022)

Les indemnités d'entretien et de repas.


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Décembre 2022)

@Catie6432 ok merci 

pas d'indemnité repas pour moi !


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Décembre 2022)

@Tatynou1 
Si en décembre tu prends des congés sans soldes non acquis, ça ne te permet pas d'acquérir 2.5 jours de CP.


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Décembre 2022)

hé ben tant pis  

font chi*r ! c'est toujours moi qui me tape les calculs ! donc je laisserai comme ça na !🤪


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Décembre 2022)

@Tatynou1 
En fait pour décembre il faut que tu calcules au prorata....
En janvier je prends une semaine sans solde, ça ne me fera acquérir que 2 jours de CP au lieu de 2.5


----------



## isa19 (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, perso je ne fonctionne pas avec p.emploi+ mais il semble que pour l'avoir il faut l'accord des PE et de l'assmat et pour l'enlever une seule partie suffit ????  Perso je m'empresserais de dire  à ce PE le p ourquoi de cet enlèvement  à pajemploi+ que ce PE assume et s'explique en live.


----------



## assmatzam (14 Décembre 2022)

*Salaire de décembre (avec préavis effectué et déduction avec CCC de mes congés) : 608.28 € brut

* ICCP fin de contrat
2.5 x 3 mois (sept oct nov) = 7,5 jours
Décembre 2 jours
Total 9,5 arrondi à 10 jours ouvrables :

* maintien de salaire :

773,50€ Brut / 26 * 10  jours ouvrables = 297.50 € brut

* 10% : total des bruts de sept oct nov déc = 2625.74 €
= 262.57 € brut

* indemnités de licenciement  :
2 625.74 € salaire + 297,50€ de cp = 2923,24€ brut / 80 = 36,54 €

*solde de tout compte :
608.28€ brut salaire = 475,19€ net
297.50€  brut de cp = 232,41€net
32.82€ de prime de fin de contrat = 32,82€ net

Total 740,42 € net

Tu as commencé ton contrat à quelle date exactement
Car pour les cp acquis sur septembre il faut que tu ai travaillé tous le mois sinon c'est au prorata comme pour décembre


----------



## nounou ohana (14 Décembre 2022)

çà sent l'impayé çà ...
aucune confiance je mettrai le parent devant le fait accompli lui demandant pourquoi il a retiré pajemploi+ et si je trouve vaseux l'explication je pense que je demanderai un chèque d'avance du montant de la mensu...en expliquant que cela me rassure vu tout ce que l'on voit, si le parent est de bonne foi il comprendra autrement ...


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Décembre 2022)

Si elle travaille en intérim elle peut en eff


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Décembre 2022)

Effet être payée plus tard dans le mois. Elle sait peut être que son compte bancaire ne sera pas assez approvisionné avant le 5 du mois. Elle a donc possiblement désactivé Pajemploi+ pour cela.  Si c'est cela elle aurait dû vous en parler en amont car vous serez peut être payée plus tard. Cela s'évoque avec le salarié. La date de paiement du salaire est importante dans la relation contractuelle.


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Décembre 2022)

malheureusement je doute fortement de sa bonne foi .............

toujours retard de paiement de salaire depuis le début  😵‍💫 

et elle m'avait dit une fois qu'elle n'avait pas de chéquier ........ interdit bancaire ??? SUREMENT !


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Décembre 2022)

encore MERCI @assmatzam pour les calculs 🥇

eh oui j'ai oublié d'inclure l'ICCP dans le calcul de l'indemnité de licenciement 🥴

sinon j'ai commencé le 05 septembre .... donc même en calculant tout bien, avec l'arrondi ça reviendra au même 😉


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Décembre 2022)

J'en ai bien peur ! 😢


----------



## Catie6432 (15 Décembre 2022)

Tatynou1, avez vous pu échanger avec votre employeur et connaissez vous le fin mot de l'histoire ?


----------



## Tatynou1 (15 Décembre 2022)

non. Ce matin elle m'a déposé la petite : 1 minute 30 chrono !..... alors qu'avant on parlait 5 à 10 mn ....

j'attends demain matin pour voir si elle m'en parle car ce soir et demain soir c'est pas elle qui vient la chercher ....

peut-être que j'aurais ma lettre de licenciement demain ...

en tout cas lundi matin c'est sûr je lui colle la photocopie du mail sous les yeux en lui demandant pourquoi


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Décembre 2022)

Je ne sais pas si vous devriez lui en parler perso je pense que je le ferais qd même ! car en attendant vous accueillez l'enfant sans être sûre d'être payée fin décembre ? et je croyais qu'on devait donner notre accord pour PAJEMPLOI + alors dans l'autre sens le PE peut l'arrêter sans l'accord de l'ass mat ??? 🤔😪


----------



## Tatynou1 (15 Décembre 2022)

eh oui ils peuvent arrêter SANS notre accord ! c'est dégu*ulasse ! surtout quand ils n'en parlent même pas !

ça n'envisage rien de bon pffffffff ....... ça m'énerve


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Décembre 2022)

Et nous si on veut arrêter PAJEMPLOI+ çà se passe comment on peut faire pareillement ??? Ce serait bon à savoir ...


----------



## Tatynou1 (15 Décembre 2022)

oui faudrait savoir !

après c'est vrai que de toute façon, pajemploi + n'est QU'UN AVANTAGE POUR LES PE !................


----------



## Tatynou1 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

bon j'ai pas tenu jusqu'à lundi   et ce matin quand elle est arrivée à 07h30, je lui ai dit "j'ai reçu un mail que j'aimerai que vous lisiez!"

alors elle me dit tout de suite que "c'est régularisé" ..... qu'elle a pu faire un virement à pajemploi (😳 ?!?!)..... puis continue dans des explications encore abracadabrantes .....

comme quoi, sa banque aurait rejeté le prélèvement du 08/12 (date où j'ai eu mon salaire viré sur mon compte) .... et que le 14 ça a encore été rejeté !!! 

euh je trouve ça extrêmement bizarre car SI le prélèvement n'avait pas pu se faire sur son compte, je ne pense pas que mon salaire (dans son intégralité) aurait été versé .....

et pour info le 30 novembre elle avait eu son chèque de solde de tout compte donc où est passé tout cet argent (minimum le smic quoi)  .... puisque apparemment dès le 08, elle est " à découvert de 150  €" (selon ses dires).....

donc mystère encore et toujours !...🤔

je crois que je vais téléphoner à pajemploi .... juste pour rire


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Décembre 2022)

Perso cela ne me ferait pas rire ou alors JAUNE ! elle raconte n'importe quoi cette PE là ! je remercie tous mes PE de m'avoir toujours payé rubis sur l'ongle ... et je trouve vraiment très triste de lire tous ces témoignages de non-paiement ... ou de retard de paiement !


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Décembre 2022)

Hoooouuu ! Ça sent mauvais ! Ça sent l'entourloupe tout ça ! Je me mettrai en recherche d'un nouvel accueil dès aujourd'hui. Si Pajemploi n'avait pas trouvé de liquidités sur son compte, c'est eux qui auraient stoppé Pajemploi+. Si cela vient d'elle c'est qu'elle compte se mettre le prochain cmg dans la poche et ne pas vous rémunérer. Quand c'est flou, y a un loup !!!


----------



## Tatynou1 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bon je viens de téléphoner à Pajemploi ...

La désactivation vient de leur part (et non du PE) ... 

du coup, j'ai cherché dans quels cas ils font ça (car la dame m'a dit qu'elle ne peut pas expliquer le "pourquoi" ... ) : c'est quand le compte du PE n'est pas approvisionné suffisamment ..... et qu'ils ont essayé de prélever 2 fois de suite à 1 semaine d'intervalle ...

donc ce matin elle m'a baratiné     

j'espère que je serait payé début janvier 🤞....

Bon week-end à toutes 🎅


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Décembre 2022)

🍀🤞
Commencez à chercher un autre accueil !


----------



## Tatynou1 (16 Décembre 2022)

aucun appel depuis septembre


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Décembre 2022)

Oui alors que faut-il faire continuer l'accueil ??? au risque d'avoir un IMPAYé ? non vraiment on n'est pas aidé !!! et pourquoi pas demander un acompte ???


----------



## Tatynou1 (16 Décembre 2022)

pas le choix que de continuer l'accueil  ...

un acompte ??? ..... impossible d'office ! 

déjà que son reste à charge est de 80 € et que ces 80 € ne sont pas sur son compte, puisque pajemploi ne peut pas prélever cette somme (somme ridicule entre nous!...) ......... donc acompte nan vraiment impossible ! même pas en rêve 😵‍💫🤷‍♀️


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Décembre 2022)

Pajemploi fait la retape sur Pajemploi+ 
J'ai reçu un courriel d'invitation à activer ce service avec accord de mes employeurs ce matin. 
Hors de question pour moi. 
Virement fait depuis le compte bancaire de l'employeur 2 jours après la déclaration de ce dernier puis sous 3 jours supplémentaires sur le compte du salarié pour la par CMG. 
Si l'employeur fait sa déclaration le 1er du mois, le salaire ne sera pas encaissé avant le 5 ou le 6 du mois.


----------



## Dodo2a (19 Décembre 2022)

Effectivement pajemploi peut désactiver pajemploi +quand le pe n a pas assez sur son compte mais le virement a l am passe , et tant que la différence n  est pas régularisée pajemploi + ne peut pas se réactiver.
Dons si c est remis en place c est que ton pe a remboursé pajemploi.


----------



## Pioupiou (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Pajemploi + n'est qu'un moyen de paiement au même titre que la mensualisation de nos factures.
Si vous décidez de résilier  votre prélèvement EDF pour revenir  à une autre méthode de paiement  on ne pourra pas vous tenir griefs de votre choix.
Il en est de même pour pajemploi+ ,l'employeur est libre de ses choix de paiement.
Personnellement pour moi Pajemploi + ne procure pas davantage certain et je préfère le virement instantané.


----------



## Nounic (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir, comme Catie 6432 j'ai reçu également ce matin un courriel d'invitation à activer ce service avec accord de mes employeurs.
Je n'y trouve pas un avantage particulier et ne souhaite donc pas faire suite à ce courriel car mes employeurs me versent mon salaire le dernier jour travaillé du mois et peuvent faire leur déclaration CAF dès que le site est ouvert car je leur donne le récapitulatif du mois pour se faire.


----------



## Callinou (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour alors c’est juste que :: quand pajemploi+ vous a versé votre salaire de novembre , votre employeur n’avait pas la totalité sur son compte donc pajemploi + a avancé le reste  et bloque automatiquement les versements des salaires suivant  , votre employeur devra vous le verser par un virement ! Cela n’a rien à voir avec un licenciement ! Courage .


----------



## Tatynou1 (22 Décembre 2022)

la suite .... en fait ca vient d'être réactivé ! elle a dû réussir à payer ....

en tout cas merci à toutes pour vos réponses  🎅


----------



## Griselda (23 Décembre 2022)

Ça peut être une mauvaise manip'.
Ou bien juste qu'elle ne souhaite plus passer par ce service ce qui ne l'empeche pas de devoir te payer et te déclarer en temps et en heure.
Ce qui te mets surtout le doute c'est plutot le fait d'avoir été payée en retard + perte d'emploi mais tant qu'elle ne te dis rien...

A toi de voir si tu lui dis "tiens j'ai reçu un drole de mail, je me suis demandée s'il y avait une erreur?" ou bien si tu attends en faisant l'autruche.
A minima, si tu as un doute, garde les coordonnées de toute personne qui aurait besoin de tes services, au cas ou.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Décembre 2022)

Oui reçu également ... par contre mon dernier PE avait souhaité à une période passer par Pajemploi + mais je lui avais expliqué A+B et dit que je ne souhaitais pas ce service ! elle n'a pas insisté de toute façon il faut notre accord !


----------

